# Mac Soft Brown Crease Color?



## Ms.Lulu (Jul 13, 2010)

I have been watching a lot of youtube videos lately and I notice that a lot of people use Mac's Soft brown eyeshadow to blend out harsh lines and I can tell it makes a huge difference! But, I am not sure if soft brown looks good with darker skintones. I am an nc40, is this color too light for me? What would be a better color for WOC or does this also work for us?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 13, 2010)

Saddle tends to work very well for me. If I need to cool it off... then I blend it out with a teeny bit studied brown.


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 13, 2010)

Saddle or Texture should work.


----------



## divineflygirl (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm NC45 and I use Soft brown for as well. I think it is close to a neutral color for me. It helps blend out lines beautifully. Try it!


----------



## Ms.Lulu (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *divineflygirl* 

 
_I'm NC45 and I use Soft brown for as well. I think it is close to a neutral color for me. It helps blend out lines beautifully. Try it!_

 
Ok, if you use soft brown then it should be ok for me too! Thanks ladies!


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Lulu* 

 
_I have been watching a lot of youtube videos lately and I notice that a lot of people use Mac's Soft brown eyeshadow to blend out harsh lines and I can tell it makes a huge difference! But, I am not sure if soft brown looks good with darker skintones. I am an nc40, is this color too light for me? What would be a better color for WOC or does this also work for us?

Thanks ladies!_

 
Yes I think it will still work for you as I am an NC43 and it works for me. HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Texture could work too.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 14, 2010)

You should be good with soft brown.  Its too light for me at NW45/47


----------



## lenchen (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nelly711* 

 
_Saddle or Texture should work._

 
Both e/s works for me.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Lulu* 

 
_I have been watching a lot of youtube videos lately and I notice that a lot of people use Mac's Soft brown eyeshadow to blend out harsh lines and I can tell it makes a huge difference! But, I am not sure if soft brown looks good with darker skintones. I am an nc40, is this color too light for me? What would be a better color for WOC or does this also work for us?

Thanks ladies!_

 
I've been wondering the same thing so thanks for the question.  I guess I can get this shade too.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 17, 2010)

Both Soft Brown and Saddle have been discontinued. I had to track Saddle down. Both work great on me and I'm NC50.


----------



## nunu (Jul 17, 2010)

I use Saddle and i am NC43. I think Soft Brow should work on you.

If you can, go to the counter and have a look at Saddle, Texture and Soft Brown and buy the one that suits you most. I think Texture is a bit dark on NC40, but just try it out.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Both Soft Brown and Saddle have been discontinued. I had to track Saddle down. Both work great on me and I'm NC50._

 
 i thought saddle was so popular. i need to get a pan for backup then


----------



## Film_Noir (Jul 18, 2010)

I use it and I'm NC 55.  I also use it as a lid color sometimes with Embark in the crease.  You should get it, it is really good for softening the lines with a smokey eye.  I did a smokey eye with Knight Devine today and used Soft brown to soften the edges.


----------



## Ms.Lulu (Jul 22, 2010)

Discontinued? NO!!! 
I already have the color "espresso" and I tried that to soften the crease and it was too dark. 
I need to track this color down!! 
Thanks ladies!


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm NW45... I use it for a highlight


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 22, 2010)

I must get Saddle and Soft Brown e/s sometime since I've been looking for some good neutral eyeshadow colors.


----------



## wquty77 (Jul 24, 2010)

neither of those colours have been discontinued.


----------



## gabi03 (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Both Soft Brown and Saddle have been discontinued. I had to track Saddle down. Both work great on me and I'm NC50._

 
wha?!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sigh oh well, i've also found that soba works well too and also i use laguna bronzer from NARS if its close by.


----------



## Distinque (Jul 24, 2010)

Just checked the site, Soft Brown is still available. For mid NC30ish I like bamboo. For high NC30s and NC40-42ish Tete a tint is great. I always reach for Soft brown and Im NC43


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wquty77* 

 
_neither of those colours have been discontinued._

 
Neither are available in the UK - I bought Soft Brown when it was in the Goodbyes section and had to buy Saddle off Ebay. Both were discontinued last year. You guys are lucky they're still available to buy across the pond. I dunno why they're not available here anymore


----------



## sss215 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Neither are available in the UK - I bought Soft Brown when it was in the Goodbyes section and had to buy Saddle off Ebay. Both were discontinued last year. You guys are lucky they're still available to buy across the pond. I dunno why they're not available here anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

please let me know when you need them again.  i can get them for you.


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Jul 26, 2010)

I use my MSFN in Dark. I figure I need something close to my skin tone and what is better than what I use on my face. Works for me!


----------



## Cocosmith (Jul 27, 2010)

Im a NC50/55 and I use Cork. It works sooo good.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_please let me know when you need them again.  i can get them for you._

 
Thank you! I'm good for now, but I think I'll buy back ups when I'm next visiting the beau in NY


----------



## afulton (Mar 16, 2011)

I use saddle and texture.  I am NC 50 and Soft Brown doesn't work for me as a crease color.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 16, 2011)

UD Naked may also work for you, it does for me (NC44).


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 19, 2011)

I use Cork and Smashbox Nude.


----------

